# Cute puppy pic



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG-HOW ADORABLE! What breed is Mr. Wonderful? lol. 
He is cute as a little button in his little coat, hehe! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He is a Tibetan Spaniel


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr Wonderful/Boy Wonder or whatever you decide to call him, is just adorable, all dressed up so warm and snuggly, and the expression on his face cracks me up.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Boy Wonder as a name. It sounds great and Robbin as a call name is clever. He looks so cute, like a little stuffed toy any little girl would want on her bed.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh he looks cute! 

He looks a bit miffed at that hood on his outfit though! I bet when you put him down he had a hold if it for a brief chew session, am I right? he just has that look on his face, like put me down and I am gonna get that thing and the tag, too!

My girls do the same thing when I put clothes on some of them...its like they are saying...okay take the stupid picture and take this off me now!

I love his name Mr Wonderful...how about his registered name of Mr Wonderful of Wonder Puppy...say that 3 times fast!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL I don't think that name will fit on the papers IPP, gotta have room for the kennel name and all. Although I am thinking of adopting a new kennel name since there is a really well known poodle breeder right here in florida who is using the same name. I don't want to cause any confusion as we start to add poodles to our family. 

I guess we should figure out where he will live before we start seriously argueing over his call name. I sooooo want to keep him, but I have a waiting list 10 people long who want a Wonder puppy and he is likely to be the only one ever born. If he's placed then his new mommy might want to pick out what he'll be called. We have some importat thinking that needs to happen.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

How many dogs do you have - any pix of whole doggie family? with their names? He is so cute!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Living in our house we have three and a half - the half dog is Mr. Wonderful. I am trying to be very careful to not get attached because Hubby says NO more boy dogs  Maybe I should put hubby up for adoption but frankly I don't know anyone who would take him. 

I has a website www.blacktiekennels.com if you'd like to see all the dogs, some of them are still living with my mom on the other side of town while we settle into life in general. Last year when we got married we moved into an appartment and I couldn't take everybody with me so some stayed two stayed home with momma and now she won't let me have both of them back. I can have the Wonder Puppy's sister but not her mother lol.


----------

